# Eco towing question



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

I know the Eco is NOT rated for towing. But does anyone know why?
The transmission? Rear suspension design? Spring rate?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since the gearing is the major engine/transmission/cooling/suspension change for the ECO my guess is it's the transmission.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

If I had to guess, I'd say it's due to the different gearing.


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

it is the lower final drive gear ration in the transmission, how much wieght are you looking to tow?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I calculated this a little while back. The final gear ratios for the Eco are almost identical to the gear ratios on the non-Eco manual transmissions plus one gear, so 5th gear on an Eco is equivalent to 6th on a non-Eco. This applies to 3rd, 4th, and 5th gears on the Eco. I don't think the gearing would be an issue here.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 01sleeperZ (Oct 19, 2011)

I think it is a variety of issues, including the gear ratios. I know that the shutters on the front grill and reduced grill inlet size likely reduce the cooling capacity, and the gear ratios do make at least some difference. The Eco model was intended to reduce drag and increase milage at the possible expense of towing or other things. IMHO - you could likely tow if you are willing to watch engine temps and other issues very carefully and keep them all in spec or pull over and let it cool down, but it may reduce the life of the car if you miss anything at all.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

01sleeperZ said:


> I think it is a variety of issues, including the gear ratios. I know that the shutters on the front grill and reduced grill inlet size likely reduce the cooling capacity, and the gear ratios do make at least some difference. The Eco model was intended to reduce drag and increase milage at the possible expense of towing or other things. IMHO - you could likely tow if you are willing to watch engine temps and other issues very carefully and keep them all in spec or pull over and let it cool down, but it may reduce the life of the car if you miss anything at all.


The shutters stay closed only when they can be. The PCM detects engine temps and opens the shutters when the radiator needs more airflow regardless of what speed you're driving at.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Towing is one issue where I wish GM would release more information on. The reasons why a vehicle is not suitable for towing would eliminate the guessing. And the reasons for towing limitations on vehicles that can two would also eliminate the guessing. It would at least point out that there are many factors to consider when towing, and that it is not all about whether the engine is powerful enough to pull it.


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

mike1coolguy88 said:


> it is the lower final drive gear ration in the transmission, how much wieght are you looking to tow?


I'm not really looking to tow anything. Maybe a bike on a small trailer, maybe. 
But I just couldn't think why the eco wasn't rated for towing? The only possible thing I could come up with is the rear suspension design and or spring rate. I couldn't see why the gear ratios would affect much, you would just lack power and have to downshift. There shouldn't be much difference strength-wise between the dif tranny's.


----------

